# Circus train



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi there,

For my new Circus train i am looking for some adding cars.

In the meantime i have the whole Aristocraft set without the long caboose

Is there somebody who got this and sell it to me art,no. is 42127, also i want another piggy back no. 46526

thanks for help

Bernd


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

also looking for an LGB Tankwagon Coca Cola 45800


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

the normal red one with white coca cola letters is now in stock,

but i am looking now for the white one with red letters, has anybody seen this?


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

and for the Aristo long circus caboose


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice videos. You need another Sprite boxcar. I know where you can get one!


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

let the smileys speak, 

it depends how much it costs, because there are sometimes in germany ebay sprite boxcars.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi,
in the meantime i get the circus caboose and the tanker in red,

so i am looking for another piggyback circus and the white cola tanker

nobody willing to sell or knows where i can get them from?

cheers

Bernd


----------

